# Scan @ approx 14 weeks! Is this a nub? Gender guesses? *P3 SECOND UPDATE!!!!*



## Moom7900

Is this a nub on my scan picture? Does anybody have any gender guesses? I have a gender scan booked for Saturday 23rd, so any last-minute guesses would be fun. I have no preference either way, I already have two girls and one boy, I just can't wait to know what we're having. Thanks in advance xxxxxxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Looks very girly to me :)


----------



## Moom7900

6lilpigs said:


> Looks very girly to me :)

Thanks 6lilpigs, i shall see in a few days! Xxxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## KylasBaby

Oh yes definitely the nub. A very :pink: nub!


----------



## Apple111

Hi hon I think girl x


----------



## Moom7900

Thanks, ladies! Lots of very pink guesses! Xxxxx


----------



## DobbyForever

Throwing another girl vote


----------



## Moom7900

DobbyForever said:


> Throwing another girl vote

Thanks, Dobby! xxxxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Girl!


----------



## Moom7900

LoraLoo said:


> Girl!

Thanks Loraloo! Xxxxx


----------



## katie12

I also think girl! x


----------



## Moom7900

katie12 said:


> I also think girl! x

Thanks Katie xxxxx


----------



## Moom7900

Gender Scan UPDATE: Baby is a BOY!! That nub had us all fooled haha! Xxxxxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## LoraLoo

Wow! Im shocked haha, congratulations!


----------



## Moom7900

Thanks Ladies! Baby's name is Emmett Richard! Xxxxx


----------



## Jennifurball

OMG it's almost identical to my scan and I got lots of girl guesses, congrats! I will find out in a few weeks! x


----------



## Moom7900

Thanks Jennifurball, good luck with your scan too! I read all the stuff online how it's 98% accurate at 14 weeks, etc, and my baba's nub looked to be pointing down, classic girl angle - but no, he looks all boy! Xxxxx


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats and great name!


----------



## Ro168

I was going to say girl when I saw the first pic!
congrats on your boy x


----------



## Moom7900

Ro168 said:


> I was going to say girl when I saw the first pic!
> congrats on your boy x

Thanks Ro! Xxxxx


----------



## Moom7900

DobbyForever said:


> Congrats and great name!

Thanks Dobby! Xxxxx


----------



## Moom7900

Well, just a quick update! You ladies guessing girl from baby's nub were correct and my 16 week gender scan was wrong! Baby is definitely a girl! Xxxxxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Moom7900

Bevziibubble said:


> Congratulations!

Thanks :) xxxxxxx


----------

